# Adidas shoes with Five Ten's stealth sole



## Rency (Sep 14, 2017)

Has anyone used adidas terrex swift solo shoe for mountain biking ? Any reviews on it? 

What is the major difference between Terrex Solo, Swift Solo, Trail Cross and Trail Cross SL? They all have the Stealth sole adidas is sharing now with five tens after acquiring the five ten company . 

Thanks in advance from this newbie 😀


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I own the Swift Solo, they're too flexible for me for a bike shoe. I wear my freeriders when biking.


----------



## Rency (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I might get the terrex trail cross.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Also the rubber doesn't cover the entire bottom of the swift solo. There's a couple cutouts where the foam like layer is exposed.


----------



## Rency (Sep 14, 2017)

Interesting .
I read lot of good reviews on solo and trail cross.
Thanks again .


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

I have the Terrex Solo (almost 2 years old) and a new pair of SL's. Both grip very well and are well made. The SL's are a bit wider, stiffer and more comfortable.


----------



## Rency (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks Rhodyman. I appreciate the feedback. Hope the SL goes on sale for Halloween or Thanksgiving 😀


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

Rency said:


> Thanks Rhodyman. I appreciate the feedback. Hope the SL goes on sale for Halloween or Thanksgiving 


This is the deal a bunch of us got last fall - http://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-deals/adidas-terrex-trail-cross-sl-1028626.html

good luck!


----------

